# 8.9 Seconds New European Drag Record R35 Smashed with R35 GTR and Syvecs



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

The EU record now smashed with the Syvecs ECU..

8.9

well done to all, especially Ryan at 2 bar tuning and team syvecs.

the syvecs new shifting is the way forward :wavey:


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice one, any details on the car?


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Jurgen have you just run the 8.9? if so big congratulations look forward to more info and photos/videos


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

no not me mate, i run o nly 2 bar lol..

ryan has tuned a car in romania alexis motorsport.

the syvecs has new feature now for the shifting which takes your times tumbling down..

safe to say now the 8 second HOLY grail record has gone so myself means i stick to 2 bar sensible boost and now try for a very low 9s with the syvecs shifting system.

but am so happy for Ryan, team syvecs and all those involved in the project to make this record happen..

am just happy that my car was also involved in all this developement.

the future is syvecs.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Ahh, it's the car on his Facebook page yesterday, he posted a dyno print and video, looked impressive, well done to all.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151136800387226&set=vb.210633775647669&type=3&permPage=1


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats to all involved. Top team and product 
Regards Iain


----------



## vanos (Mar 8, 2008)

Jm-Imports said:


> the syvecs has new feature now for the shifting


It shifts gear faster than 0.2s? I thought that was a hardware limitation.

Congrats on the new record!


----------



## PPG (Sep 2, 2011)

*Exelixis Motorsport Romania*

The Company is Exelixis Motorsport Romania and the owner is Theo who has a habit of running 8 second passes with Nissan's . There already famous GTiR runs a 8.8 second pass.

This car is also driven by the actual owner of the car which is a first as usually its a pro or shop driver )

I have attached the slip from the track of the 8.9 sec pass .. More to come from the car .... Rain stopped play...... 

A massive well done to the Theo and the Team at Exelixis Motorsports Romania and of course the Syvecs Team who undoubtedly have the best ECU for the R35 GTR on the market.....

They also run a 1-6th PPG R35 GTR gear set which is great new for us also.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Awesome results :bowdown1:

Well done to all involved!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

video of the syvecs new shifting for better results.







direct link as for some reason not showing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwEbNk4PKRE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

If your tracking is good your only need to sort the braking now and you won't need a driver at all :runaway:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Well done Theo and all the gang, Team SVM will be out at the pod in a couple of weeks
New bar, new tests , new challange, well done 
kk


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Jm-Imports said:


> video of the syvecs new shifting for better results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed your embed for you!

Does this mean Syvecs now do TCM tuning too?


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

R35GTR European Record - 8.9 @ 162mph - YouTube


----------



## J33LUS (Feb 21, 2006)

Now that was a victory scream if I ever heard one! Lol


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

wow...that's very impressive indeed!!! Seems Syvecs is the way forward?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

congrats. good work from ryan, Theo and driver/owner. theo good guy, been into the R35 since 08 and has spent more on his personal GT-R than anyone else i know of.


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

Just to add to some of the comments on here.

The Auto shifting will not make the shifts quicker it just allows the calibrator to dial in the perfect rpm in which the shifts occurs to maintain maximum torque delivery.

Also the tuning was all done in house at Exelixis by Okan @Zod Developments, who did a great job!

My job was just to setup the Launch, traction and new features like auto-shifting. 

Really enjoyed the trip and look forward to going back to keep Theo with his own GTR.

Ryan


----------



## Exelixis (Nov 2, 2009)

Exelixis Motorsport has the pleasure to announce you that we are the new European record holders for Nissan GTR R35 with the outstanding time of 8,9seconds.
facebook.com/photo.php?v=517987241548567
The car was fully developed by Exelixis Motorsport & ZOD Development.
We wish to give special thanks to:
-GTR Racing Tuning
-Syvecs (Ryan Griffiths -great guy)
-PPG Gearbox
-Dodson Motorsport
-Forge Motorsport
-SiliconHoses.com
-AMS Performance
-Greddy
-ITG Air Filter


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

Another ALPHA 12 in the 8's  Congrats to Theo and the crew at Exelixis Motorsport in Romania. This has been a long journey for them and to say it was well deserved would be a MASSIVE understatement. The driver reaction accurately captures this emotion.


That is now FIVE ALPHA powered GT-R's in the 8's!

Eric


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Another ALPHA 12 in the 8's  Congrats to Theo and the crew at Exelixis Motorsport in Romania. This has been a long journey for them and to say it was well deserved would be a MASSIVE understatement. The driver reaction accurately captures this emotion.
> 
> 
> That is now FIVE ALPHA powered GT-R's in the 8's!
> ...


Eric you sure this is an Alpha 12 car ? 
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

It's not a 100% ALPHA 12 As Theo built his own engine but all the other components are indeed ALPHA 12...including the ALPHA cams.

We have been working with Theo for a long time and we could not be happier that he finally got the car sorted. 

In fact Theo just called me and wanted to deliver the news directly but it looks like the internet beat him to the punch

Eric


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> It's not a 100% ALPHA 12 As Theo built his own engine but all the other components are indeed ALPHA 12...including the ALPHA cams.
> 
> Eric


As far as i know the car Ran GTX35 units not Alpha 12, but stand corrected,as im sure you know.as they were your units !!

kk


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Great achievement, the European GTR arms race just stepped up a level!


----------



## Exelixis (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello everybody
Regarding the turbos that we used, i think it's obvious that is not GTX but is based on the Alpha 12 turbokit.
-The engine was built by us here in Romania using our own setup.
-The ECU was provided by Syvecs (by far the best stand-alone ECU available) and the software was custom made on our own Superflow Dyno 800 AWD dynometer by ZOD Development aka Okan Zamanoglu.
-The gearset was provided by PPG and the clutch plus the pheriphericals were provided by Dodson Motorsport.
-ForgeMotorsport & SiliconHoses supplied the BOV's, gearbox oilcooler kit and all the silicon and piping parts needed
-ITG provided custom made filters based on our request
-We use Greddy intake plenum
-The exhaust is GTC Titan 102mm
If you have any questions don't hesitate to contact us and as much as we can we will supply you with informations straight from the source.:thumbsup:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Congrats guys! 

Whats the next target??


----------



## Exelixis (Nov 2, 2009)

To keep up the good work !


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Not sure I'm ready to give up my European title:bawling: Great run guys but i do hope you have back to back slips within 10% like my run at Crail for the record to count


----------



## Exelixis (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello John, we understand that our time might seem "too good to be true!" but we think you have all the answers here-->https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/601510_517598044920820_1572802528_n.jpg


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Great work Exelixis :thumbsup: That must feel awesome to drive :clap:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Exelixis said:


> Hello John, we understand that our time might seem "too good to be true!" but we think you have all the answers here-->https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/601510_517598044920820_1572802528_n.jpg


I'm sure you guys did great and have smashed the record. Just want to see the two runs and the slips:chuckle:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Would be great if we could all have a show down at Santa Pod at the Jap show..........

Would be great to ends the season with a head to head for European title

Who's coming?


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

well done guy's excellent times:smokin:

john put your toys back in your pram.im sure ben and SVM still have some more tricks up there sleeve


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2011)

Well done guys, great result.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

professor matt said:


> well done guy's excellent times:smokin:
> 
> john put your toys back in your pram.im sure ben and SVM still have some more tricks up there sleeve


It's my ball 

You coming to the Pod then?:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

see below


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

Post edited based on gentleman's agreement with Kevan


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

lifes to short +1


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

take it to another thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

Post edited based on gentleman's agreement with Kevan


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

johnhanton57 said:


> It's my ball
> 
> You coming to the Pod then?:thumbsup:


lol

i wish mate,too busy with work

best of luck to you anyway john:thumbsup:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

professor matt said:


> lol
> 
> i wish mate,too busy with work
> 
> best of luck to you anyway john:thumbsup:


Francis will do well I'm sure..me I just break shit


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

johnhanton57 said:


> Would be great if we could all have a show down at Santa Pod at the Jap show..........
> 
> Would be great to ends the season with a head to head for European title
> 
> Who's coming?


Anyone going to the Jap Show Finale has 24 hours to get their tickets from the shop as it closes tomorrow night.


.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Jeff i presume, F-man and JH have there tickets?
and spectators pay at the gate,,,SVM Bipper support van ,do i need one?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Jeff i presume, F-man and JH have there tickets?
> and spectators pay at the gate,,,SVM Bipper support van ,do i need one?


JH only.

Tickets are much cheaper in the club shop than on the gate!!


.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry Lads
Cobb now back on Top  8.93 @168mph
kk


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

lol the fastest times are still via syvecs. there are plenty of 8s via cobb in fact sp engineering used cobb and LC1 and got 8.79 (before any BOTL etc was introduced).

whats funny is that these guys here were using cobb and couldnt get into 8's... swapped to syvecs and got into 8's (from what i read on nagtroc).

syvecs is just better for these kinds of cars at this horse power. future ecu's might be even better who knows. 

from what i could understand it looks like these guys are going for faster times. and i know youll be getting hulk ready too. imagine if syvecs was released 2 years ago... we would have had 8sec cars back then instead of waiting this long, no?


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

mindlessoath said:


> lol the fastest times are still via syvecs. there are plenty of 8s via cobb in fact sp engineering used cobb and LC1 and got 8.79 (before any BOTL etc was introduced).
> 
> whats funny is that these guys here were using cobb and couldnt get into 8's... swapped to syvecs and got into 8's (from what i read on nagtroc).


Thats what I gather too, also the amount of cars on syvecs is very low.

I read on here hulk will be using syvecs too.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

stehub said:


> Thats what I gather too, also the amount of cars on syvecs is very low.
> 
> I read on here hulk will be using syvecs too.


*This will be true* and take the points on board!

however you can't knock cobb for value in my book. 580bhp-1200bhp 1x little box lol

can i just add though Real power can be judged by the Terminal speed
168.5mph via a 3.8 unit i believe to be up there ?

Does make you think how fast the next generation of Billet block 4.2
units will go! 

i for one can't wait 
kk


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

mindlessoath said:


> lol the fastest times are still via syvecs. there are plenty of 8s via cobb in fact sp engineering used cobb and LC1 and got 8.79 (before any BOTL etc was introduced).
> 
> whats funny is that these guys here were using cobb and couldnt get into 8's... swapped to syvecs and got into 8's (from what i read on nagtroc).
> 
> ...


Think Kev is just pulling my leg

But the guys at SVM have proved that they can hold there own with the rest of the world pulling out a 168mph terminal is not to be sniffed at! Well over 1400hp

Mindlessoath does pickup on a good point though, if it was not for Syvecs educating on the Injector End angle (black smoke issue), showing that BOTL was well within the grasp of the GR6 Gearbox and again educating that proper control of the torque values sent to the TCM was critical and needed to be adjustable. Also with the far superior datalogging being able to log everything at up to 1000 time a second has enabled a lot of the shops to spot problems and evolve the GTR Scene. Just this weekend we found a massive potential problem with GR6 in launching with stickier tyres. 

The issue that cobb has is that you just can not compete with the drag strips which are in the US and that while some cobb cars in the US have cut a good 60ft times due to the available grip. Here in Europe we have very few strips which offer as much grip as where drag racing was born in the US. This is where precise traction control, adjustment of clutch slip and adjustment of the ramp in of torque is critical. 

Take Jurgens car and CZR car in Romania. Both cut 1.45-1.55 60fts continually on temporary drag strips (and at santapod btw) where I assure you the grip is no where like Santa pod on a crap day. The Romania guys had the same power on the Cobb as when it did the 8.9 but have just struggled with the 60ft’s on the same surface they did the record on, averaging 1.6- 1.7 60fts like all the Cobb cars have in Europe even with the botl firmware. All it took was proper control of the torque via a extremely fast traction control strategy which was developed with the same Ecu that holds the world touring car championship and American leman series championship titles. On a good track day they will improve on the 60ft but you can’t always blame a bad track. Dealing with poor tracks will always be a problem as the traction control on the Stock Management is not designed for handling more than 10% more torque than stock.

On Friday Ian Litchfield popped over to get his LM900 Track car up to date on the Syvecs and I will allows him to express his thoughts on the New Traction control setup and also Launch/TC Setup 

Im excited to see how fast Fman will go when he to is cutting 1.5 60ft. 60ft's will be even lower soon 

Either way what Cobb and Team SVM has achieved is outstanding. 

The Romanias are prepping for the track this weekend with both the gt35 working now as on the 8.9 run they had different turbos on each bank due to an issue the night before. It was a calibrating nightmare but luckily fitting 2 solenoids on the Syvecs allowed it 2 work with some maths of turbo speed/efficiency.

Ryan


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Ryan.g said:


> Think Kev is just pulling my leg
> 
> But the guys at SVM have proved that they can hold there own with the rest of the world pulling out a 168mph terminal is not to be sniffed at! Well over 1400hp
> 
> ...



Making the Power is easy, controlling it is the hard thing , Syvecs allows the control to use the Power.

Running a drag car and tuning the clutch to get the massive amount of power we have to the floor to be used has taught me a lot over the last few years , massive amount of datalogging information allows us to tune thecar for the conditions on the day. Syvecs allows the datalogging that Cobb cant.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

3.8 1400bhp SVM car Ryan ! can we have that in writing LOL That will make the Hulk circa 1600 bhp 
see you soon 
kk


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Kev , if John's car weight 1800kg like he told me yesterday you well on the way to having 1400bhp I feel.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

[email protected] M/S said:


> Kev , if John's car weight 1800kg like he told me yesterday you well on the way to having 1400bhp I feel.


That sounds fantastic, and looks good, all we need now is a litttle more traction control, from Ryan, wouldnt say no to a squirt of Noz 
I'm not so sure an R35 can match an R33 as smaller brakes allows for smaller wheels and propper drag tyres, for now we can dream of "what if" a 1.2sec 60ft.. must admit though good times to be had by all, and some good racing Ahead  
kk


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

[email protected] M/S said:


> Kev , if John's car weight 1800kg like he told me yesterday you well on the way to having 1400bhp I feel.


With me in it it is more like 1900 kgs:chuckle:


----------



## Exelixis (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello Guys
Work in progress for us and on May hopefully we will try our NEW configuration on the track


----------

